# Gone completely numb. Help quick please!



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

So the last week I've been more numb than ever before. Been DPd for a year or so, and the emotional numbness has never been this disturbing by far. Just to try how numb I am I watched some of the most disturbing vidoes on the net, and I didn't react at all, which i surely had before.

Anyone who can relate to this? Or just write something that might calm my mind. Feeling really crappy right now  :|


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

guess what?


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

No, what?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i love camels


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Well that's great for you. You mind giving some serious answer next time?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry there is nothing i can do, accapt saying that you must see a docter (if you not already have) and that you must stay positive, and kept believing there will come a day that you be better! And don`t watch to much shocking stuff


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

I've seen a doctor and I'm on three meds already. I can cope with my "ordinary" DP, but this numbness that's been going on the last week is really new & crappy for me, and I've been in the game for a year or so, so I find it kind of odd.

Anyone who have experienced the same numbness temporarily??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Glosoli.
Has anything happened in the last week you can think off that may have triggered this numbness ? I remember the hell of being totally numb its hell ,its awfull.And im sorry and angry also that noone seems to have taken your post very seriously except Rein.If you dont wish to reply in this thread any further you can PM me if you want to.

Spirit.


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Rein and Spirit! Sent you a PM, Spirit.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ha, sorry i should have come back to this thread sooner, it was my attempt in hoping to make u laugh!!! so u could feel a little something, i got side tracked with a phone call, so it looks horrid, i didnt mean it that way, i hope u are ok, and u can pm me also i have numbness aswell, its yack !


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Hi Glosoli.
> Has anything happened in the last week you can think off that may have triggered this numbness ? I remember the hell of being totally numb its hell ,its awfull.And im sorry and angry also that noone seems to have taken your post very seriously except Rein.If you dont wish to reply in this thread any further you can PM me if you want to.
> 
> Spirit.


watch what u say lynsey. I had a serious/upsetting phone call that came in regarding my family member and i was supposed to come back to the post and the point of my post sooner but couldnt. I understood how it looked but dont jump at people straight away please. You do this a lot. My attempt was to make Glosoli laugh a bit and cheer him/her up, but im not justifying that to you.


----------



## BobBasker (Oct 27, 2007)

glosoli is a great sigur ros song.

...

i guess this is a pointless post.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

my fav is saeglopur


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Nah..you are just being paranoid maybe Robsy?...I dont beleive I jumped at anyone.Obviously you can understand,you admit yourself how it looks,Just a misunderstanding thats all ,they happen,such is life....Im sorry if you had an upsetting phonecall I hope you are ok now.I do apologise however if I did "jump" on anyone haha...I dont do that very often at all actually.

I love Glosoli...the video is the best..gives me goosebumps.. 

EDIT;Okay,i see now your other post,im sorry for your news Robs.<3


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

wow thats really focking great music


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont get paranoid :wink:

Yes misunderstanding though, just thought ppl might know me better! lol

Thanks though, ill be ok, just a shock, but i put it on another thread so it wont come into this one.

I feel numb but i feel like i have this "plug" in my heart chakra where if i pull it, everything will come out ha. Life is a challenge, i find it most challenging in Dp to have no feeling. Its awful as u feel dead and it really does feel like u have lost urself x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

its ok lynsey u def werent to know!!!  i was just upset thats all, but im fine now thanks <3


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Robsy said:


> its ok lynsey u def werent to know!!!  i was just upset thats all, but im fine now thanks <3


Not to go off topic,im sorry Robs,you know you were the first one to try and break my walls thats a reason why this is difficult also between me and you....but hey..im still glad you did it.Ill figure it out one day..

Thanks for the PM,s Glosoli.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

All i want to do is help people Lyns, that's all I want. I might not be perfect at how i go about it sometimes, but I always do it with pure intentions


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Robsy said:


> All i want to do is help people Lyns, that's all I want. I might not be perfect at how i go about it sometimes, but I always do it with pure intentions


I know.  
Thats what I want to,and im far from perfect.

Lynsey x.


----------

